# Star Trek 3rd Season 1:6 scale female officer's tunic



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Anybody have a 1:6 scale sewing pattern of the female TOS 3rd season tunic? The one inserted below may fit on humans but doesn`t work reduced 1:6 on Phicen generic bodies. I tried hard. 

Before I am going to adjust the pattern to size I`d like to ask the community here. Tonia Barrows needs to get dressed.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Another place you may want to ask would be a doll collectors site/blog. I cant recall seeing any previous threads here on converting human dress patterns to doll shape/sizes before but I would image if anyone has done them before - they would be the ones to know the right ratios (technique) to apply.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I think using the to 1:6 scale reduced patterns needs to be adjusted to the generic body, kind of tailor made procedure.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Koloth said:


> I think using the to 1:6 scale reduced patterns need to be adjusted to the generic body, kind of tailor made procedure.


Yeah, tailor-made's about the only way to go, I'd imagine. I do some sewing, myself. Women are more difficult to fit anyway what with their wonderful and various bodily protrusions. Just start with the basic pattern and keep adjusting until it fits right.

Especially pay attention to the fit of the various parts of the pattern on the women on the show in screen caps. Once you have that look down, however you get there, that's it.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Right, I first need to reduce the phicen 29B body front "protrusions" though (not the derrière). Those so called "medium size" b**bs are way too large, even for a Dr. McKenna figure of ST Continues. For Tonia Barrows anyway. The phicen seamless body is excellent so far, nonetheless the bust is much too big. I reduced them also when making Klingon Mara. Although I reduced them considerably, they even now look impressive. So this time the reduction needs to be more progessive.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Tonia is a fine example of Nordic beauty.  I've got a couple of those Phicen figures in 1/12th scale. Really nice. I can imagine the plastic surgery you performed  I'm tempted to do the same on mine but I'm just using the female figure as a model for that scale so I suppose I can compensate with less putty on the model I'm building up. I wish they'd have a _real _variety of figures, though, and not always go to the huge-busted ones first. Even the male figure is too muscular for what I'm using him as a model for.

BTW: live models I've found to be the best in my experience


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Live models: Plastic Surgery? 🤣 I understand that you think of dressing them. They are not all ST TOS fans, though.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Koloth said:


> Live models: Plastic Surgery? 🤣 I understand that you think of dressing them. They are not all ST TOS fans, though.


 Oh, no! No surgery on such lovely flesh. 

The live ones, female, were just used as study models--photographed au naturale and in various articles of clothing. I didn't quite make it to the Starfleet tunic, unfortunately.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I `ve been designing a sewing pattern by modifying Franz Joseph's Star Trek Manual pattern. Unfortunately the fabric I was using for a red female uniform was not stretchy enough although it had the same shade as the QMx Scotty tunic. But the dress looked stiff on the female seamless body so I am looking for better, more stretchy red fabric.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Do you have any photo's of your 1st attempt? 
I would love to see how it turned out.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> Do you have any photo's of your 1st attempt?
> I would love to see how it turned out.


I'd love to show you but I disassembled and cut the uniform - sorry - to design better fitting components as the Franz Joseph pattern is not appplicable to a 1:6 natural woman seamless body. It is as so often a try and error challenge. It will take more steps to finally have the right tight fitting 3rd season short skirt uniform. I am waiting for some red (Tonia Barrows) and science blue (Mira Romein) fabric samples to find the right shade fitting to QMx Spock and Scotty`s tunics. And it must be a smooth stretchy fabric, softer than QMx, to flatter the curves of the lovely female Star Trek TOS yeoman and lieutenant. So I must ask you to be patient. As soon as I can report good news I will come back here. It may take some time since first I am expecting the samples and supposing they are right I need to order sufficiant fabric.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Cool!

Sounds good.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Since I promised to come back here with news while I was not finding a better red fabric being as similar as possible to Scotty's tunic - although I found much smoothier fabric but maybe too light - I show you my first attempt of Tonia Barrows. I am not satisfied at all, the seamings must be better,and I used faux stitching for the V or spiral shaped seams on the front of the tunic. I do not know whether I will do it again with my 2nd attempt. The only advantage is that with real seams the tunic looks bigger and does no more flatter the cute silhouette of lovely Tonia. So bear in mind that this is not the final version, I will be redoing the tunic (it even has a back zipper, otherwise you would not be able to dress the girl, it is because of her booty, I already reduced her incredible bust to "normal" size, those Phicen action figures sport giant b**bs even when they are called medium or small bust).










She is still waiting for her black pantyhose (ordered), boots (to be made by myself) and the Enterprise or rather Starfleet Delta, Tonia is wearing as interim solution a Starbase badge.

Any suggestions for rank braids similar to those of the QMx TOS uniforms are welcome (I know Tonia was just a yeoman and not an officer, but next will be coming Mira Romaine, a lieutenant).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Both of their facial expressions are wonderful. Tonia's hair is nice as well.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice work again!
You are very talented with these figures!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Based on her expression is that a quote from Kirk or Shatner?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Kirk


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Incredible work!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I am waiting for some softer fabric to tailor an alternative tunic for Tonia. The actual skirt is a stretch gabardine, matching the red shade of Scotty's QMx shirt, but quite stiff, I will be trying a polyamid/elasthane fabric instead, considerably softer. I tried hard to find the correct shade.

I'll share the result here.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Your votes being so encouraging I now want to change Tonia's hairdo. I mean rooted hair combed back like in the real TOS show "Shore Leave".























I'd like to make her a better hairdo like in the show, with her lovely hair line peak. I do not know how. Any suggestions welcome! I 've watched some youtube tutorials with male head sculpt transformations but they had a part rather than combed back hair.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I just got the softer, more stretching fabric in the right red shade so I made a new tunic for Tonia. The panties she is showing are of a slightly different shade, as in the show! I still need to make a better hairdo - rooted hair combed back, maybe on another head sculpt-, order better pantyhose and make the boots. There were different boot leg length in the show, Miss Piper (S1, The Menagerie) wearing boots up below the knees, Uhura usually wearing half lentgh boots during S1 and S2, but wearing high boots in S3 Plato's Step Children, as was Lt. Mira Romaine in S3 The Lights Of Zetar. I decide to make those high boots. I will come back sharing the news.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Cancel Red Alert, the panties are meant to be outerwear, like the ice skaters or cheerleaders.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


>


This is from „Let that be your last Battlefield“, the only episode (S3) where the red alert has the camera shaking.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Mean while in the moderator break room....


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I know, Kirk was your hero! 
Here's to you, moderator!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Milton Fox racing! I, too, love Kirk. I just thought he needed to be embarrassed for having spanked poor Tonia Barrows.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I know I should need to make a new thread for this:


I am going to build part of the auxiliary control room (shown in different episodes like The Changeling, Way To Eden, Doomsday Machine).

I need a wallpaper of the wall with instruments behind the grill - see the yellow arrow on the pic.










Anyone know where to find it? Thank you.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

There's a couple of guys off the top of my head over the TrekBBS site that have cgi modelled the interiors of the TOS Enterprise. One is called 'Donny' and he has several threads were he jumps around doing different versions - TOS, TMP, and TWOK, etc. This is his TOS thread - Donny's TOS Enterprise Interiors (247 pages long)









Donny's TOS Enterprise Interiors


UPDATES: Here are links pointing to the posts featuring newer iterations of this project: TOS Season 2/3 Bridge Update Cage Bridge WNMHGB Bridge TOS...




www.trekbbs.com





I'm not sure if he did the Auxiliary Control Room. There's another guy (Can't remember his name) who also model the TOS sets and he has a thread but I can't seem to find the bookmark for that. I try to dig around later and see if I can find it.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Found it! The guy's name is Ian Simpson and his thread is "More TOS Engine Room pics"









More TOS engine room pics


Hi guys. A while back I posted my first ever TOS bride model and I was searching for plans to help. I'm pleased to say that Will Smith has helped me...




www.trekbbs.com





He posted his page from his flicker account with a bunch of photos, some on the auxiliary control room:









Ian Simpson


Explore Ian Simpson’s 232 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com





Those wall control stations look like the ones from the engineering set (on the left wall). Either they used one or more of those (I'm not sure if they modified them or not). The season 1 engineering set had 3 of these in a row, however in season 2, they removed the one in the middle and replaced it with the stair/ladder which went up to the balcony. I wonder if they just used that middle station as the one in the auxiliary control room.

<edit>
Looked at some photos and found a 1st season engineering room shot of the original wall control panels and the last one (on the right side which connects to the rear wall) looks like it matches the one that is in the auxiliary control room. There's a photo of AC room from "And The Children Shall Lead" that shows most of that wall control panel and I then compare it to another photo of the 1st season engineering room and the panels on the vertical wall section match.

5th photo




__





3x04 - And the Children Shall Lead - TrekCore 'Star Trek: TOS' Screencap & Image Gallery







tos.trekcore.com







https://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/52044/do-we-ever-see-the-tos-engineering-room-with-a-warp-core


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank y'all!!!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Anybody know how to glue seams on 1:6 clothes? I tried but the fabric takes dark color.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is that still wet? Will it (did it) not dry clear?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

It is dry.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You many want to contact the maker then. Fabric glue usually drys clear and colorless.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is that still wet? Will it (did it) not dry clear?


I did, and they recommend another glue which I just ordered. Well, we ´ ll see...


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

So if Barrows turns up pregnant,who is the father? 😁


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Tonia has got her new pantyhose, this time with very fine mesh.

Mira has got her seamless body (behind her is the sky blue fabric for her tunic). 

Tonia's body is TBLeague S29B with thicker thighs than the average TBLeague bodies, whereas Mira has TBLeague S39A with even thicker thighs than S29B, cause the actress playing Mira Romaine, Jan Shutan, got (lovely) chunky legs.


















As you can see Mira's body has to undergo a surgical operation, the bust needs to be reduced considerably. I do not understand why TBLeague does articulated bodies with those super big b**bs. Anyway, I am used to cut the busts and replace them with custom breasts.

Any ideas where to get proper rank braids (like those of the TOS QMx crew)?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

She looks good OUT of her uniform, too.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

StarshipClass said:


> She looks good OUT of her uniform, too.


Wait until you see her dressed in her new sky blue tunic... (she just needs to recover from her surgical operation, she's already feeling less heavy and has the silhouette of Mira Romaine/Jan Shutan). I even think that I found a solution for the lieutenant rank braids.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Captain Koloth said:


> Anybody know how to glue seams on 1:6 clothes? I tried but the fabric takes dark color.
> View attachment 316629


To whom it may concern: UHU Max Repair Extreme is the clue.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Starting to look like this thread belongs in the *Adult Themed Modeling.🙈
-Jim G.G. *


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JGG1701 said:


> Starting to look like this thread belongs in the *Adult Themed Modeling.🙈
> -Jim G.G. *


I _think_ as long as the poses stay properly covered and are non-erotic in nature, it's okay.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Koloth said:


> To whom it may concern: UHU Max Repair Extreme is the clue.


I would have tried sewing them with a very tight stitching and fine thread but then I've been a seamster for over thirty years.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Koloth said:


> Wait until you see her dressed in her new sky blue tunic... (she just needs to recover from her surgical operation, she's already feeling less heavy and has the silhouette of Mira Romaine/Jan Shutan). I even think that I found a solution for the lieutenant rank braids.


I do admire a REAL figure on a woman.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

JGG1701 said:


> Starting to look like this thread belongs in the *Adult Themed Modeling.🙈
> -Jim G.G. *


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

StarshipClass said:


> I would have tried sewing them with a very tight stitching and fine thread but then I've been a seamster for over thirty years.


You're right, however, the QMx Star Trek figures also have glued seams. I think a glued seam on the skirts would be less recognizable than a stitched seam.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

StarshipClass said:


> I _think_ as long as the poses stay properly covered and are non-erotic in nature, it's okay.


For most of us males - we havent had a non erotic thought since puberty.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> For most of us males - we havent had a non erotic thought since puberty.


Yeah, gotta concede on that point.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Nanjin / Exo-6 has announced the "Captains' line" of Star Trek. See facebook.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Koloth said:


> Nanjin / Exo-6 has announced the "Captains' line" of Star Trek. See facebook.


Wow! Those are incredible. Any idea of the price?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

StarshipClass said:


> Wow! Those are incredible. Any idea of the price?


No. You can ask Nanjin, but he won‘t tell ya. 
I think not much less than 200 bucks.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Koloth said:


> No. You can ask Nanjin, but he won‘t tell ya.
> I think not much less than 200 bucks.


That's about what I was figuring, too.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Koloth said:


> Nanjin / Exo-6 has announced the "Captains' line" of Star Trek. See facebook.


Still aching to see my TOS crew complete....








-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. 🧚‍♀️


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

She was an incredibly beautiful woman and talented actress.


----------

